# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Acuicultura

## ben-amar

De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saltar a navegación, búsqueda

La acuicultura es el conjunto de actividades, técnicas y conocimientos de cultivo de especies acuáticas vegetales y animales. Es una importante actividad económica de producción de alimentos, materias primas de uso industrial y farmacéutico y organismos vivos para repoblación u ornamentación.

Los sistemas de cultivo son muy diversos, de agua dulce o agua de mar, y desde el cultivo directamente en el medio hasta instalaciones bajo condiciones totalmente controladas. Los cultivos más habituales corresponden a organismos planctónicos (microalgas, Artemia), macroalgas, moluscos, crustáceos o peces.

Historia
Oyster Culture 19.Century c.gif

La acuicultura se remonta a tiempos remotos. Existen referencias de prácticas de cultivo de mújol y carpa en la antigua China, Egipto, Babilonia, Grecia, Roma y otras culturas euroasiáticas y americanas.

Las referencias más antiguas datan en torno al 3800 a. C., en la antigua China. En el año 1400 a. C., ya existían leyes de protección frente a los ladrones de pescado. El primer tratado sobre el cultivo de carpa data del 475 a. C., atribuido al chino Fan-Li, también conocido como Fau Lai.

Entre griegos y romanos, existen numerosas referencias. Aristóteles y Plinio el Viejo escribieron sobre el cultivo de ostras. Plinio, en concreto, atribuye al general romano Lucinius Murena el invento del estanque de cultivo, y cita las grandes ganancias de su explotación comercial, en el siglo I. Séneca también tuvo su opinión sobre la piscicultura, bastante crítica: "la invención de nuestros estanques de peces, esos recintos diseñados para proteger la glotonería de las gentes del riesgo de enfrentarse a las tormentas".

En la cultura occidental actual, la acuicultura no recobró fuerza hasta la Edad Media, en Monasterios y Abadías, aprovechando estanques alimentados por cauces fluviales, en los que el cultivo consistía en el engorde de carpas y truchas.

En el año 1758 se produjo un importante descubrimiento, la fecundación artificial de huevos de salmones y truchas por Stephen Ludvig Jacobi, un investigador austríaco, aunque su investigación no salió del laboratorio y quedó en el olvido.

En 1842, dos pescadores franceses, Remy y Gehin, obtuvieron puestas viables, totalmente al margen del hallazgo de Jacobi. Lograron alevines de trucha, que desarrollaron en estanque con éxito. El descubrimiento llevó a la Academia de Ciencias de París a profundizar en el hallazgo, y con ello la creación del Instituto de Huninge, el primer centro de investigación en acuicultura.
Sistemas de Producción Acuícola

Como en cualquier sistema de producción agropecuaria, existen diferentes tipos de cultivos según la intensidad y tecnificación del cultivo.


Batea tradicional de cultivo de mejillón



Mesas de cultivo de ostra
Acuicultura extensiva
Son sistemas de cultivo de baja intensidad y tecnología, en los que se aprovechan condiciones naturales favorables. Los cultivos extensivos más conocidos son los de organismos filtradores marinos, como ostras, almejas y mejillones, y de macroalgas marinas, que se realizan directamente sobre fondos arenosos de áreas intermareales, o sobre estructuras apoyadas en el fondo, como estacas y mesas de cultivo, o flotantes, como bateas y líneas. En ellos se procede a la siembra y el proceso de alimentación y engorde es natural.

A pesar de ser sistemas extensivos, pueden alcanzar unos niveles de productividad muy elevados. Es el caso del cultivo de mejillón en las rías gallegas, donde la gran riqueza de las aguas y las beneficiosas condiciones ambientales disparan las tasas de crecimiento y calidad del producto.
Los sistemas extensivos son bastante utilizados en la producción de fitoplancton  y zooplancton en climas cálidos, con grandes dosis de radiación solar. Balsas de agua enriquecidas con nutrientes minerales se utilizan para la producción de microalgas como Chlorella  o Spirulina, destinadas a alimentación humana, cosmética o herbodietética, o como alimento de un segundo cultivo extensivo de zooplancton, como Daphnia  o Artemia, utilizado posteriormente en alimentación larvaria de peces y crustáceos.

La piscicultura extensiva es algo anecdótico. Existen experiencias con lagunas oligotróficas sembradas con nutrientes minerales para activar la producción de fitoplancton y activar toda la cadena trófica, con el objetivo de cosechar posteriormente especies de peces para consumo, pero a esto no se le puede llamar propiamente acuicultura.
 Acuicultura semiintensiva e intensiva

Alevines de salmón recién eclosionados
Sistemas de cultivo más controlados y de mayor rendimiento, en los que el grado de tecnología e intervención es mucho mayor a los extensivos.
Alevines de salmón recién eclosionados

Los cultivos de peces en jaulas flotantes directamente en el mar, o en lagos, son sistemas semiintensivos. El agua es la del medio, sin ningún sistema de bombeo, pero se aportan alimentos y se realiza un mínimo control del cultivo. También son sistemas semi-intensivos los cultivos en estanques y canales en circuito abierto o semiabierto, aprovechando aguas corrientes, algo muy frecuente en truticultura.

Los cultivos intensivos se realizan normalmente en instalaciones separadas del medio natural, en tanques o piscinas aisladas con sistemas técnicos de captación y recirculación de agua, y con un control total del medio y de los individuos. Son mucho más caros que los procesos menos tecnificados, pero el aumento de rendimiento o la necesidad de un mayor control de la producción es determinante.

A menudo, las fases más delicadas de la cría, como las de hatchery y nursery, son cultivos superintensivos en los que se utilizan técnicas de acuariología, como recirculación de agua, control de temperatura y fotoperíodo o monitorización de parámetros.
 Tipos de Cultivos Acuícolas

La acuicultura es un compendio de diferentes tipos de cultivos, en función de la especie, agua, clima, sistemas de cultivo, etc.
 Acuicultura de Moluscos Bivalvos

Es la acuicultura de almejas, mejillones, ostras, vieiras y demás moluscos bivalvos, con gran importancia económica.

Su origen es muy antiguo. Diversas fuentes atribuyen a Sergius Orata el inicio de la ostricultura, hacia el año 100 a. C.

Actualmente uno de los cultivos más rentables dentro de la acuicultura de moluscos gasterópodos es el cultivo del abalón (Haliotis sp.) el cual se cultiva en sistemas intensivos en estanques emplazados en tierra.

Galicia es la segunda mayor productora de mejillón cultivado del mundo (detrás de China), habiendo desarrollado las técnicas de cultivo en batea cuya tecnología se está exportando a diversos lugares del mundo. También es productora de una gran cantidad de bivalvos, lo que le confiere una diversidad productiva espectacular, debido a la excepcional peculiaridad de sus conocidas rías. Es pionera en desarrollo de cultivo acuícola, siendo junto con Japón y Noruega una de las principales potencias mundiales en el desarrollo de la acuicultura y está en la vanguardia de la investigación en este campo.

En Chile este cultivo ha alcanzado niveles importantes en el último tiempo y diferentes empresas se han instalado en la zona norte y sur del país. En las regiones de Atacama (III) y Coquimbo (IV) destacan cultivos de ostión del norte (Argopecten purpuratus), mientras que en el sur de Chile, en la Región de Los Lagos (X), destaca el cultivo de chorito o mejillón (Mytilus chilensis), especialmente en el archipiélago de Chiloé, la mayor zona productora de moluscos del país. Actualmente, Chile se ubica como el cuarto productor mundial de mejilones.
Carpicultura
Artículo principal: Carpicultura

Imagen de una Carpa herbívora, especie muy utilizada en cultivos integrados

Es el cultivo de la carpa común y otros Ciprínidos, especies de agua dulce no tropical. Son los cultivos acuícolas más antiguos, ya practicados por los antiguos Sumerios, Chinos y Romanos.
 Salmonicultura
Artículo principal: Salmonicultura

Es la acuicultura de Salmoniformes, tanto truchas como salmones. En el caso de la trucha, se conoce como Truticultura.

La puesta y el desarrollo de larvas y juveniles transcurre en agua dulce, tanto para truchas como salmones. En el caso de la trucha, se puede mantener en agua dulce hasta su tamaño comercial, o realizar el proceso de esmoltificación, al igual que en el salmón, que es una adaptación gradual al agua de mar en el que se producen importantes cambios fisiológicos.
Acuicultura de Especies tropicales de Agua Dulce

Son cultivos de especies de peces y crustáceos tropicales y subtropicales dulceacuícolas. Los más extendidos son los cultivos de tilapia, Pacu, Camarón, Langosta australiana y otras especies de peces y crustáceos.

El cultivo de Tilapia ha ido creciendo gradualmente hasta convertirse en el más importante en los paises tropicales y subtropicales.

En algunos casos, estos cultivos están asociados a otras actividades agropecuarias, denominados Cultivos Integrados. En ellos se integra la producción acuícola en la producción agrícola. En el caso de los sistemas aquapónicos, el agua de cultivo se utiliza para el cultivo de vegetales de huerta, aprovechando los nutrientes minerales generados por el cultivo, y la capacidad de depuración de los vegetales.


El pez Cobia es una especie marina tropical de crecimiento asombroso en cultivo, pero aún en fase preliminar
 Camaronicultura
Artículo principal: Camaronicultura

Es el cultivo de las diferentes especies de camarones que se llevan a cabo en áreas costeras.
 Acuicultura Marina
Artículo principal: Acuicultura Marina

Cultivos de especies marinas, tanto de peces, como de algunos invertebrados, como el pulpo. Tiene una gran importancia económica. En el caso de muchas especies, la producción de cultivo casi ha sustituido por completo a las capturas pesqueras.

Algunas de las especies más importantes son el rodaballo, la dorada, la lubina, el bacalao, la corvina y la anguila. Los cultivos de otras especies aún están en desarrollo, como el pulpo, el besugo el lenguado, entre otras.

Una variantes de acuicultura marina es el llamado engrasado de Atún Rojo, que se cultiva en jaula a partir de ejemplares salvajes. Tras un proceso de engorde son vendidos posteriormente en el mercado japonés, donde es un preciado producto.
 Alguicultura
Artículo principal: Alguicultura

El cultivo de algas es una forma de acuicultura que se preocupa del cultivo de especies de algas. La mayoría de las algas cultivadas caen dentro de la categoría de microalgas, entre la que se encuentran el fitoplancton, las micrófitas, etc. Su principal utilidad está en relación con el consumo humano y la producción de biocombustibles. Además uno de los puntos más importantes es que nos sirve como afrodisiaco.
 Cultivos Auxiliares de Acuicultura
Artículo principal: Cultivos Auxiliares de Acuicultura

Se denomina así a la acuicultura de microalgas y microinvertebrados destinados a la alimentación de otros cultivos principales, como larvas de peces o moluscos. Las especies de microalgas más conocidas son Chlorella, Isochrisis o Tetraselmis, entre otras muchas. Los cultivos auxiliares de invertebrados producen rotíferos, cladóceros y Artemia salina, entre muchas otras especies donde predominan los quistes de artemia y de enriquecimiento.

----------


## ben-amar

Jueves, 10/6/2010, 18:03 h
ELPAIS.COMGalicia


La acuicultura gallega encabeza las ayudas europeas de la última década
La comunidad recibió 103 millones de euros entre 1994 y 2009

LARA VARELA - Pontevedra - 30/04/2010


Cuando el 88% de las reservas de la UE están sobreexplotadas, la acuicultura subyace con fuerza en un mercado comunitario que importa el 60% de estos productos para satisfacer el consumo europeo. En ese contexto, Galicia ha sabido hacerse un hueco en Europa no sólo basándose en la singular biodiversidad de sus aguas sino también a la captación de fondos comunitarios, encabezando de hecho el listado de ayudas con más de 103 millones de euros entre 1994 y 2007.


Galicia produce dos tercios del mejillón de toda la Unión Europea

La industria transformadora y pesquera gallega ha sido una de las principales beneficiadas por las subvenciones destinadas a la pesca embolsándose en ese período cerca de 620 millones de euros. Así se desprende de un informe realizado por el Pew Environment Group que presentó ayer en Madrid la versión española de su página web. Aquí, con datos oficiales, ha confeccionado un listado de acceso libre que permite conocer cómo se han repartido esos fondos y cuánto dinero han recibido los barcos, los puertos y los estados miembros en los últimos años. Son 4.900 millones de euros en subsidios de los que España recabó el 48%.

Bajo un prisma conservacionista, esta organización pretende trasladar la necesidad de que los subsidios cambien de rumbo y dejen de favorecer la sobrecapacidad de la flota identificada por la propia UE como uno de los factores determinantes en la sobrepesca -el 30% de las especies han sobrepasado sus límites biológicos de seguridad-. En esta línea, el impulso a la acuicultura se baraja como una opción más favorable. Galicia recibió 61,3 millones de euros para la modernización de plantas existentes y 42,2 para el aumento de la capacidad productiva acuícola en el periodo antes mencionado. Un único dato sitúa ya a la comunidad autónoma en el mapa: en 2006 la UE produjo 472.446 toneladas de mejillón, sólo de Galicia salen cerca de 300.000.

En todo caso, el respaldo a las organizaciones de productores y los programas de mejora de la calidad emergen como la solución más efectiva para una política de sostenibilidad. Éstas y otras ideas son las que durante el fin de semana los representantes de esta organización trasladarán en diversos encuentros sociales y con pescadores artesanales en A Coruña. Reuniones que girarán en torno a la reforma de la política pesquera común, aprovechando la presidencia española de la UE y la cumbre de la próxima semana en Vigo. Precisamente este puerto, según el estudio, lidera los subsidios con 238,4 millones de euros y también en el capítulo de desguaces se encuentra a la cabeza, en segundo lugar, después de Ceuta, con 37,8 millones. Otro de los datos que aporta esta web www.fishsubsidy.org son las ayudas de los barcos sancionados, así como la cuantía de las infracciones y sus puertos base.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.aproximate.es/afondo/la-a...n-crecimiento/



La acuicultura en España, un sector en crecimiento

    * 07 de julio de 2009


Entre los años 2004 y 2008 la producción acuícola en España ha aumentado; con aproximadamente 290.000 mil toneladas de producción de peces y moluscos durante el año 2008, nuestro país se sitúa a la cabeza de Europa en este sector, siendo Galicia la comunidad autónoma la que sustenta el primer puesto con un 70% de la producción total.  


Durante los últimos cuatro años, la producción acuícola ha evolucionado positivamente. Según, el secretario general del Mar, Juan Carlos Martín Fragueiro y de acuerdo con la Junta Nacional de Cultivos Marinos (Jacumar), de las de 290.000 toneladas que se produjeron el año pasado, el 78% corresponde a moluscos -mejillón en su gran mayoría, además de ostras, almejas o berberechos- y el 22% restante a peces. El año pasado se produjeron 23.000 toneladas de trucha, 20.000 de dorada 9.000 de lubina, más de 7.000 de robadallo y 2.500 de túnidos.



En lo referente a ingresos, según la Asociación Empresarialde Productores de Cultivos Marinos (Apromar), la producción acuícola generó más de 216 millones en el año 2007 empleando a más de 27.500 personas lo que supone- sobre todo en Galicia- un importante motor económico. Las empresas que se dedican a la acuicultura en Galicia cultivan diversas especies marinas como lenguado, trucha o besugo, pero quizás la producción más importante a este ámbito sea la de moluscos, especialmente la del mejillón. Aunque el valor de las exportaciones sobre todo a Francia e Italia, sus principales mercados- del mitilo gallego ha descendido un 11% con respecto al año pasado, Galicia es, en la actualidad, la comunidad que lidera este tipo de producción a nivel estatal- con un 70% de la producción que obtiene alrededor de 202.200 toneladas anuales- y también dentro de la Unión Europea.

Por otro lado, ha habido un aumento en la producción de mejillón en países como Irlanda, Grecia, el Reino Unido o Suecia; tradicional es el cultivo de mejillón en  Holanda, pero  su producción ha mermado debido a la dificultad para conseguir semilla.



Las cifras resultantes de esta actividad han experimentado variaciones debido a las mareas rojas que afectaron la producción de mejillón en los años 2005, 2007 y 2008 y a los continuos altibajos dentro del sector, sin embargo, el cultivo de estas especies han registrado una subida del 53% hasta las 41.00 toneladas.



En cuanto a la producción de peces dentro de la acuicultura continental en piscifactorías, se han llegado hasta las 64.000 toneladas correspondientes a especies de peces de agua dulce como la trucha, rodaballo o a los salmónidos. La acuicultura en piscifactorías se centra en la cría de especies como la trucha, rodaballo, la lubina o la dorada, experimentando todas ellas un crecimiento en alza en estos cuatro años. La producción de lubina, casi se duplica, con una subida del 98% -unas 8.940 toneladas- y la de dorada creció un 50% -20.736 toneladas-. Dentro de estas especies, el rodaballo en el año 2004, superó las 4.000 toneladas, llegando el año pasado a las 7.000. La acuicultura creció un 1% el pasado año, siendo Galicia la que registra la mayor producción de esta especie con un 94%, creciendo en estos últimos cuatro años un 59%. Es también Galicia, junto con Castilla y León, las que registran una mayor producción de trucha con 6.500 toneladas.



Galicia junto a las comunidades de la cornisa cantábrica concentran su producción acuícola en la cría de rodaballo, sin embargo es la zona mediterránea y la del Atlántico sur, sobre todo las Islas Canarias, las que dedican su producción al cultivo de lubina o dorada. Luego existen otro tipo de cultivos menores como la del esturión, la tenca, el lenguado o la corvina que también se están adentrando con fuerza. 


Aún experimentando un incremento en cuanto a producción, los resultados han descendido en los últimos meses debido a la situación financiera del país. Según, el presidente de la Asociación Española de Productores de Cultivos Marinos (Apromar), Pablo García, la demanda de pescado ha caído lo que provoca ese descenso en los precios.


Una acuicultura sostenible



En el año 2002, la Comisión Europea, abogo por una estrategia que se basará en una acuicultura sostenible. El fin de esta estrategia comunitaria  implicaba la creación de empleo (entre 8.000 y 10.000 entre los años 2003 y 2008); asegurar que el suministro de productos acuícolas -como alevines o semillas de moluscos- fuesen de buena calidad; y fomentar un sector sostenible respetuoso con el medio ambiente. El año pasado esta estrategia fue revisada con el propósito de dar a conocer la opinión de productores y consumidores sobre las medidas a tomar en beneficio del desarrollo positivo de la acuicultura en la UE. Hoy en día la Comisión sigue una hoja de ruta para garantizar que esta industria sea rentable pero de manera sostenible.

Amantes de la Acuicultura


Desde hace veinticuatro años, el sector de la producción acuícola, se da cita en el Congreso Nacional de Acuicultura. Un lugar donde además de realizar sesiones técnico científicas, se exponen los éxitos conseguidos por esta industria tanto a nivel científico como empresarial. El XII Congreso Nacional de Acuicultura se celebrará este año en la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Agrónomos de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid del 24 al 26 de noviembre de 2009.



La acuicultura en España es de tal relevancia que otras ferias relacionadas tienen lugar cada año. La World Fishing Exhibition por ejemplo, feria líder en el sector pesquero, da a conocer cada año los avances tecnológicos en el sector pesquero y acuícola internacional. La edición de 2009 se celebrará en la ciudad de Vigo el próximo mes de Septiembre al igual que la feria Aqua Farming Internacional, que bajo el paraguas de la WFE y por primera vez, se reunirá toda la cadena del sector acuícola. AQA 2009 será un espacio donde se realizarán conferencias y seminarios sobre la situación de este sector acuícola  y su futuro.

----------


## ben-amar

APROMAR
Asociación Empresarial de Productores de Cultivos Marinos
www.apromar.es

España es hoy uno de los principales países productores de acuicultura en Europa. Es una actividad económica en expansión que se integra perfectamente en la costa, da empleo a 35.000 personas, factura más de 400 millones de euros y tiene un extraordinario potencial.
Sin embargo, su desarrollo se está viendo seriamente limitado por no existir una clara voluntad de apoyo por parte de las administraciones públicas y por carecer de un marco administrativo adecuado. Estas circunstancias están mermando la competitividad de las empresas españolas frente a las de otros países productores.
Por otra parte, desde tiempos inmemoriales existe una importante tradición pesquera y una cultura de consumo de productos pesqueros notable. La diversidad de sus costas ha originado que los españoles estén acostumbrados al consumo de un gran número de especies, lo que ha abierto la posibilidad a la producción de muchas especies en acuicultura a precios de mercado interesantes: peces, moluscos y crustáceos.
Producción
La producción acuícola española en 2001 fue superior a las 313.000 toneladas, de las que casi 257.000 correspondieron a producción de moluscos, 56.000 toneladas a peces y una parte pequeña a crustáceos. Sin embargo, al hacer referencia al valor en la comercialización, la producción de peces con 260 millones de euros en 2001, es prácticamente el doble que la de moluscos que supuso 137 millones de euros.

El tipo de cultivo en cada región española se ha desarrollado en función de sus características biogeográficas: En la cornisa cantábrica y la región noroeste predomina el cultivo del rodaballo en granjas en tierra y del mejillón en bateas, y de forma emergente se comienza a producir besugo, pulpo y abadejo. Las zonas mediterránea y suratlántica, de aguas más templadas, han desarrollado principalmente el cultivo de dorada y lubina, tanto en granjas en tierra como en jaulas flotantes, además de otras especies, como el lenguado, la corvina o el dentón. Canarias produce dorada y lubina en jaulas flotantes aprovechando sus aguas templadas durante todo el año. En las aguas continentales la principal especie producida es la trucha, siendo también significativa la producción de esturión y tenca.
La piscicultura marina en España
Hacia 1990 comenzó el despegue de la piscicultura marina española. Se inició la producción de un importante número de especies que en la mayor parte de los casos han superado en dimensión a la de su pesca extractiva.
Las empresas de cultivos marinos están asociadas desde 1986 en una organización, que es
APROMAR, con el fin de promover el desarrollo de la actividad, representarlas ante las administraciones públicas e impulsar una acuicultura sostenible.
La piscicultura marina requiere de tecnologías de producción muy avanzadas y de elevadas inversiones económicas. Las técnicas de producción han evolucionado muy rápidamente, desarrollándose principalmente en las propias empresas. Las mejoras se han realizado en el diseño de las instalaciones, en los rendimientos de la producción, en la integración con el medio ambiente, en la calidad del producto final y en la comercialización. Hoy en día las empresas españolas cuentan con tecnología propia y son punteras a nivel mundial en las técnicas de producción de las especies que trabajan.

En el año 2003 existían en España 12 criaderos (hatcheries) de peces marinos en funcionamiento, 15 instalaciones de preengorde y 105 instalaciones de engorde. Las plantas de cría produjeron 64,2 millones de alevines de dorada, 13,3 de lubina y 4,4 millones de alevines de rodaballo.
Además de la calidad de los propios productos, las empresas de acuicultura marina mantienen compromisos sobre la calidad de sus procesos y sistemas de producción. Muchas de sus empresas tienen implantados sistemas de calidad y tienen establecidas diversas normas de calidad (ISO 9.000, 14.000 , etc.).
Los productores españoles de cultivos marinos se adhieren al Código de Conducta para la Acuicultura Europea, desarrollado por la Federación Europea de Productores de Acuicultura (FEAP) que tiene por objetivo promover el desarrollo y gestión responsables de la acuicultura, a fin de garantizar un elevado nivel en la calidad del alimento, respetando al mismo tiempo consideraciones ambientales y las demandas de los consumidores.
El mercado español de pescado
Una de las mayores ventajas de España para el desarrollo de la acuicultura es su mercado interior de pescado. La existencia de este mercado no evita, sin embargo, que los productores españoles miren también al exterior para ampliar sus mercados, aunque es cierto que representa un mercado en el que gozan de evidentes ventajas competitivas por la proximidad a unos consumidores que aprecian la frescura de los productos del mar.
España se mantiene como uno de los primeros países consumidores de pescado del mundo.
Según los datos del Panel de Consumo 2002 elaborado por el Ministerios de Agricultura,
Pesca y Alimentación (MAPA), la demanda media por habitante y año es de 36,6 kilos. A
diferencia de otros productos agroalimentarios, la demanda de pescado y de productos
pesqueros sigue una línea ascendente que creció un 4,5% en 2002 según el MAPA. De cada 100 euros gastados en alimentación en los hogares españoles, casi 14 euros corresponden a productos pesqueros.
Por otra parte, el mercado español está sufriendo la misma crisis de abastecimiento de pescado blanco que está experimentando el resto de la Unión Europea, tal y como se desprende del último estudio sobre el pescado blanco en la Unión Europea elaborado por la Asociación de Industrias Pesqueras. Del conjunto de especies consideradas, únicamente la trucha, la lubina, la dorada, el rodaballo y el lenguado, especies con una importante
producción acuícola, han incrementado su consumo aparente (producción
nacional+importaciones-exportaciones) en el periodo 1998-2002. Los incrementos más relevantes han sido los de dorada que ha multiplicado su consumo aparente por cuatro y los de lubina por tres. El rape, bacalao, abadejo, gallo, bacaladilla, merluza y maruca han disminuido su consumo en el periodo considerado. A pesar del incremento de producción de dorada y de lubina, el abastecimiento de pescado blanco ha caído el 7% en el periodo
considerado.
Según la Secretaría General de Pesca Marítima (MAPA), si la disminución del
aprovisionamiento de pescado blanco continúa al mismo ritmo, en el año 2006 habrán dejado de consumirse en España 33.500 toneladas adicionales, incluso considerando el incremento previsto de la producción de dorada y lubina de 31.000 toneladas hasta ese año.
Es decir, en 2006 podrían introducirse en el mercado español cerca de 61.000 toneladas de dorada, lubina y otros peces de cultivo similares, con el único fin de mantener el mismo consumo aparente de pescado blanco existente en 1999.
La comercialización de los pescados de crianza se orientó inicialmente a través de los canales tradicionales de venta de pescado fresco: mayoristas y la red de Mercas. Sin embargo, con el paso de los años y el incremento de la producción, se ha producido un cambio hacia la comercialización a través de supermercados y grandes superficies, que hoy distribuyen más de la mitad del pescado de crianza.
Calidad de los productos
Los productos de la acuicultura tienen una serie de características que les proporcionan importantes ventajas en el mercado como son su frescura, calidad, disponibilidad todo el año y precios estables, además de una comercialización regular y previsible, en fechas y cantidades. También garantizan su seguridad alimentaria y sus condiciones higiénicosanitarias
mediante el control y análisis permanente de los animales y de su alimentación, que se reflejan en una completa trazabilidad.
Desarrollo Sostenible
Los productores de cultivos marinos españoles mantienen un importante
compromiso con el Desarrollo Sostenible. Este concepto de Desarrollo Sostenible es más amplio que la pura conservación del mundo material. La declaración de la Comisión Brundtland de las Naciones Unidas habla de satisfacer las necesidades presentes sin comprometer las capacidades de las generaciones futuras para satisfacer sus propias necesidades. Pero los principios de la sostenibilidad incluyen compromisos adicionales para mantener e incrementar el capital natural, social y la capacidad de la economía para generar riqueza y distribuirla equitativamente. La sostenibilidad no está reñida con el desarrollo económico, todo lo contrario, sin prosperidad económica no hay sostenibilidad.
La producción de pescado a través de la acuicultura es lo que permitirá a las
generaciones presentes y futuras poder alimentarse con productos marinos de calidad, a precios asequibles y sin comprometer los recursos ni el medio ambiente marino. Por eso APROMAR considera el Desarrollo Sostenible como un factor estratégico que ya incorpora en la planificación de su actividad.
El pescado de crianza es saludable
El pescado es un alimento esencial de la dieta mediterránea, ejemplo de
alimentación equilibrada, protectora de la salud y del bienestar. Los pescados de crianza son una fuente natural de aceites Omega-3 que ayudan en el control del colesterol, reducen la presión arterial y protegen frente a las enfermedades cardiovasculares. Además el pescado de crianza contiene importantes sales minerales (calcio, hierro, yodo, flúor, fósforo, potasio,
magnesio y sodio) y de vitaminas (A, B y D). Su valor calórico es moderado y es fácil de digerir.
Seguridad alimentaria
Los productores españoles de piscicultura marina han asumido su responsabilidad en la adopción de las medidas de seguridad necesarias para garantizar la inocuidad de los alimentos que ponen en el mercado. Aunque el control de la seguridad e higiene de los alimentos debe efectuarse desde la granja hasta la mesa, es decir, a lo largo de toda la cadena alimentaria, los principales responsables de la seguridad de los alimentos son los productores. Por este motivo, tanto el agua, como el alimento de los peces, como el propio
sistema productivo y el proceso de pesca, manipulación y comercialización, son permanentemente controlados para garantizar que el pescado de crianza cumpla las más estrictas exigencias de seguridad alimentaria. Los análisis del pescado y de su alimentación lo realizan las propias empresas a través de laboratorios internos o independientes, y también mediante convenios con organismo s oficiales como el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) y el Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO).
Estos posicionamientos son los que hacen bueno el lema: Pescados de crianza. Pescados de confianza, con el que se promocionan los pescados de cultivo.

----------


## ben-amar

Cicese  	 
ACUICULTURA es el cultivo de animales y plantas en el agua. Se incluyen peces, reptiles, anfibios, crustáceos, moluscos, plantas y algas destinados para alimento, alguna otra utilidad por parte del hombre (recreación, estudio, obtención de productos) o para su conservación y protección.
ACUICULTURA es el cultivo controlado y la cosecha de plantas y animales acuáticos. Hay una gran similitud entre la agricultura y la acuicultura, en ambos casos se pretende cubrir las demandas alimenticias de una población mundial en crecimiento y con recursos naturales limitados.

http://www.fao.org/spanish/newsroom/...lture-defs.htm
Acuicultura:
principales conceptos y definiciones

Acuicultura: Cría de organismos acuáticos, comprendidos peces, moluscos, crustáceos y plantas. La cría supone la intervención humana para incrementar la producción; por ejemplo: concentrar poblaciones de peces, alimentarlos o protegerlos de los depredadores. La cría supone asimismo tener la propiedad de las poblaciones de peces que se estén cultivando. La acuicultura varía mucho según el lugar donde se lleve a cabo, desde la piscicultura de agua dulce en los arrozales de Viet Nam hasta la cría de camarón en estanques de agua salada en las costas de Ecuador, y la producción de salmón en jaulas en las costas de Noruega o de Escocia. Sin embargo, la mayor parte de la acuicultura se lleva a cabo en el mundo en desarrollo, para la producción de especies de peces de agua dulce de poco consumo en la cadena alimentaria, como la tilapia o la carpa.

Pesca: La FAO designa con este término la obtención de tres tipos de especies acuáticas: peces, crustáceos y moluscos.

Países de bajos ingresos con déficit de alimentos: Países clasificados (i) por el Banco Mundial de bajos ingresos desde el punto de vista del producto nacional bruto (PNB) per cápita, y (ii) por la FAO por su déficit de alimentos en cuanto a su potencia calorífica.

Código de conducta para la pesca responsable: Conjunto de principios y normas internacionales de comportamiento para el sector pesquero y de la acuicultura. El objetivo de este código de aplicación voluntaria es garantizar la conservación efectiva, la gestión y el fomento de los recursos acuáticos vivos. El Código fue elaborado por la FAO en colaboración con más de 170 de los gobiernos de sus países miembros. organizaciones intergubernamentales, representantes de la industria pesquera y organizaciones no gubernamentales. La ejecución del Código compete a los gobiernos de los países, en cooperación con su industria y comunidades de pescadores; la función de la FAO consiste en proporcionar apoyo para esas actividades.

Seguridad alimentaria: La FAO define la seguridad alimentaria como el acceso material y económico de todos los miembros de la población en todo momento a suficientes alimentos inocuos y nutritivos para satisfacer sus necesidades alimenticias y llevar una vida activa y sana.

Desarrollo sostenible: Es la ordenación y la conservación de los recursos naturales, como las poblaciones de peces, de tal forma que se satisfagan las necesidades humanas hoy a la vez que se asegure la satisfacción de las necesidades de las generaciones futuras. En los sectores agrícola, forestal y pesquero, el desarrollo sostenible se propone conservar las tierras, el agua, los recursos fitogenéticos y zoogenéticos, sin degradar el medio ambiente, mediante una tecnología apropiada y con medios económicamente viables y aceptables para la sociedad de las comunidades interesadas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://froggerenelmundo.blogspot.com...uicultura.html

La acuicultura marina resultará fundamental para alimentar a los 9.200 millones de habitantes que se espera que haya en el planeta en el año 2050. Un equipo internacional liderado por investigadores del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) acaba de publicar un estudio prospectivo que revela que este tipo de producción podría crecer de las 34 millones de toneladas actuales hasta 600 millones de toneladas para mediados de siglo. Así se podrían suplir las carencias de la agricultura y la ganadería, dadas las limitaciones en la disponibilidad de agua y terreno fértil.

De acuerdo con el trabajo, publicado en la revista Bioscience, las capturas en las pesquerías sólo serían sostenibles a largo plazo si se abandonan prácticas como la producción de harina de pescado (con la que se alimenta a aves, peces, ganado porcino, vacuno y ovino) o la pesca de grandes depredadores, al tiempo que se incrementan «notablemente» las áreas protegidas como reservas marinas. Los investigadores creen que el modelo actual de pesquerías no es sostenible y a largo plazo provocaría el agotamiento de la pesca.
Para Nuria Marbà, investigadora del CSIC y una de las responsables del proyecto, «la mayor ventaja de la acuicultura marina es que la producción de proteína animal en el mar no consume apenas agua dulce, mientras que la ganadería realiza un uso mucho más intensivo del agua en tierra». Lo cierto es que «alimentar a 9.200 millones de personas con una dieta saludable es un desafío de proporciones colosales», apunta el responsable del proyecto, Carlos Duarte. Un reto que «sólo se podrá afrontar con éxito integrando la producción de alimento en tierra y en el océano»

Producción de algas

La acuicultura es el sector de producción de alimento que crece más rápido, con un aumento del 7,4% anual, y que más se diversifica en número de especies, con un 3% anual de nuevas especies domesticadas. «La expansión de la acuicultura podría constituir la siguiente revolución en la alimentación humana», añade Duarte.
El crecimiento sostenible de la acuicultura en un futuro pasa, según los investigadores, por afrontar varios desafíos. Para empezar, habría que cerrar el ciclo de producción, eliminando la dependencia, por un lado, de las pesquerías, a través de las harinas de pescado y, por otro, de la agricultura, con la proteína de soja utilizada en algunos piensos. Para mejorar la calidad de las aguas y su oxigenación, este equipo científico aconseja incrementar notablemente la producción de algas marinas, para su uso en piensos, alimentación humana o biocombustibles, lo que puede contribuir a reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero. Las granjas de algas, así como las de bivalvos y otros filtradores, mejoran la calidad del agua y tienen un efecto positivo para el ecosistema. 

El número de humanos sobre la Tierra sigue aumentando. Cada día, el equivalente a la población de una ciudad pequeña se suma a los 7 mil millones de habitantes existentes. Es evidente que el espacio y los recursos disponibles no soportarán indefinidamente semejante crecimiento. Actualmente, la humanidad se distribuye sobre los continentes, ignorando más del 70% de la superficie del planeta: los océanos. Esta situación deberá cambiar pronto si no queremos tener problemas graves. ¿Es viable “colonizar” los océanos?
No hace mucho jugábamos con la idea de que -de seguir con este demencial ritmo de crecimiento- los humanos pesaríamos en algún momento lo mismo que el planeta en el que habitamos. Dejando de lado semejantes extremos poco probables, lo cierto es que cada vez somos más personas sobre la Tierra, y los recursos disponibles siguen siendo -con suerte- los mismos de siempre. En este momento, la población mundial ha alcanzado los 7 mil millones de humanos. La agricultura tradicional, aún utilizando fertilizantes y agroquímicas de todo tipo, apenas puede proporcionar alimentos para todos. No es ningún secreto que en muchas regiones del planeta se pasa hambre, y aunque no sea solamente consecuencia de la escasez de tierras cultivables, no hay dudas que ese motivo influye en dicha situación.



No es ningún secreto que en muchas regiones del planeta se pasa hambre.


La superficie cultivable se va reduciendo día a día. A pesar de que se talan bosques impunemente para dedicarlos a la agricultura, muchas veces sin los permisos correspondientes y violando los principios más elementales del sentido común, lo cierto es que las urbanizaciones, los primeros síntomas del cambio climático y la degradación del suelo culpa del cultivo intensivo hacen que la cantidad de kilómetros cuadrados cultivable disminuya año a año. Los terrenos “ganados” a las selvas solo son productivos unos pocos años, y luego se transforman en desiertos improductivos. No hay que ser un genio para darse cuenta de que si la cantidad de bocas a alimentar aumenta, y los alimentos disponibles disminuyen, estamos preparando una situación que tarde o temprano nos explotara en la cara. ¿Cual es la solución? Muy simple: o disminuimos la cantidad de habitantes, o generamos mayor cantidad de recursos.





La primera alternativa ha demostrado ser prácticamente imposible de implementar. Tiene buenas posibilidades de éxito en aquellos países que cuentan con un adecuado sistema educativo, en el que sus habitantes están al tanto de los métodos anticonceptivos y comprenden la necesidad de utilizarlos. Pero en la mayoría de los países llamados “en vías de desarrollo”, no solo falla la educación sino que a menudo los interesados siquiera pueden obtener anticonceptivos.

Como sea, la solución pasa por el aumento de la generación de recursos. Hace unos días, la revista BioScience publicó un artículo basado en la investigación de un grupo de investigadores del CSIC (Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas) de España, en el que se presentan datos sobre el potencial que posee la acuicultura (agricultura marina) para proporcionar suficientes alimentos para la creciente población mundial. Los autores del informe no ven la pesca intensiva como la opción más importante, debido a que en general agotan las poblaciones de peces silvestres y el tiempo necesario para reponer las reservas no hace otra cosa repetir el modelo que hemos empleado durante años en las tierras.



La idea es “cultivar peces” en el océano.


La idea es “cultivar” en el océano. Las proyecciones expuestas en el informe demuestran que la acuicultura podría multiplicar la producción de proteínas provenientes del mar -generalmente pescados y mariscos- por un factor 20 para el 2050. Esto representaría un gran avance respecto de la situación actual.

Si tenemos en cuenta que “generar” una caloría de origen animal demanda 10 veces más cantidad de agua potable que una caloría de origen vegetal (granos, por ejemplo), producir carne en el mar, donde no hace falta utilizar la cada vez más escasa agua potable, no es en absoluto mala idea. Actualmente, los productos de carne de animales representan sólo el 3,5% de la producción de alimentos, pero requieren del 45% del agua utilizada en la agricultura. Teniendo en cuenta que la demanda de carne aumentará en un 21% entre 2005 y 2015, deberíamos comenzar ya mismo a pensar en alternativas.

Hay muchas razones más que hacen de la agricultura marina algo muy atractivo. El uso del nitrógeno, por ejemplo, es mucho más eficiente en los animales marinos. Por cada kilogramo de carne producido, la acuicultura produce de dos a tres veces menos nitrógeno que la producción de ganado. Desde un punto de vista nutricional, la sustitución de la carne y los lácteos por mariscos y pescados también es muy deseable, ya que estos productos son ricos en componentes saludables, como los ácidos grasos omega-3.
Algunos especialistas ya están pensando en “mudar” la producción de peces desde las costas -sitios que generan la mayor parte de los recursos marinos en la actualidad- a alta mar. Esto tendría la ventaja del espacio disponible y de no interferir con las actividades recreativas que generalmente se dan en las costas. Para ello están desarrollando enormes “jaulas” en las que -a modos de “corrales”- se criarán los peces que alimentarán a la humanidad en los próximos años.



Deberiamos “mudar” la producción de peces desde las costas a alta mar


Obviamente, los océanos tienen mucho más para ofrecernos. Además del alimento, pueden proporcionar la energía eléctrica que la sociedad de las próximas décadas demandará. La fuerza de las olas o los movimientos de las mareas pueden aprovecharse para producir electricidad absolutamente limpia y a un precio mucho menor que poner paneles solares en el espacio. Pelamis, por ejemplo, es un sistema sencillo y barato que puede ponerse en funcionamiento mañana mismo. Las corrientes marinas, verdaderos “ríos” dentro del océano, podrían aprovecharse para mover las aspas de generadores eléctricos submarinos.
Algunos creen que también podría utilizarse la enorme inercia térmica que poseen los océanos como un sistema de “climatización” de los edificios costeros. Dado que el agua del océano está todo el año a una temperatura bastante similar, podría bombearse hacia intercambiadores de calor dentro de los edificios para refrigerarlos sin consumir tanta electricidad. Por supuesto, un sistema de estas características debe ser bien analizado antes de implementarlo, ya que si se hiciese de forma masiva podría modificar levemente la temperatura de las aguas costeras destruyendo sus ecosistemas, aunque parece poco probable.

Desde que hace millones de años dejamos los mares para comenzar a evolucionar en tierra firme hemos aprendido a vivir de la caza y la agricultura. Nos ha llevado siglos desarrollar técnicas de cultivo y cría de ganado como para que miles de millones de humanos reciban su comida cada día. Sin embargo parece que este modelo está llegando al límite de sus posibilidades. Quizás haya llegado la hora de emprender un regreso -al menos en lo que alimentos y energía se refiere- a los orígenes. Cuidando, por supuesto, de no cometer los mismos errores que hemos cometido con la tierra cultivable.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.xunta.es/galicia2004/es/07_09.htm

LA PESCA - LA ACUICULTURA: EL FUTURO DEL SECTOR

Según la Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), en 2030 más de la mitad de los productos marinos que se consuman procederán de la acuicultura. La FAO considera que la acuicultura es la única salida para mantener los productos del mar dentro de la dieta cotidiana ante el estancamiento de la pesca extractiva. En este sector, Galicia también es uno de los líderes mundiales gracias a sus condiciones naturales, especialmente a las rías, y a la apuesta realizada desde las empresas y la Administración gallegas.
Instalaciones de acuicultura en Galicia Bateas 	3.537
Parques de cultivo 	1.200
Granjas marinas 	17
Granjas continentales 	37
Criaderos 	5
Fuente: C.P.A.M 2001

En el año 2002 la acuicultura gallega alcanzó una producción estimada superior a las 267.000 toneladas, dominando el mercado español y siendo uno de los principales suministradores de los mercados europeos. Este sector cuenta con 734 embarcaciones auxiliares.
Producción estimada en acuicultura marina 2002 Especie 	Cantidad (kg) 	Precio (euros)
Pulpo 	16.672 	101.327
Almeja babosa 	122.582 	1.831.093
Almeja fina 	120.761 	2.700.636
Almeja japonesa 	1.296.529 	11.312.717
Berberecho 	2.267.878 	5.490.028
Mejillón 	256.626.734 	132.115.140
Ostra plana 	3.763.839 	11.140.115
Ostra rizada 	36.929 	46.347
Vieira 	845 	6.567
"Volandeira" 	1.338 	7.055
Rodaballo 	3.237.325 	28.641.064
Salmón 	130.000 	403.500
Total 	267.621.432 	193.795.589
Fuente: Servicio de Información Pesquera

La acuicultura gallega experimenta un continuo crecimiento, tanto en el volumen de su producción como en el valor generado en la primera venta entre 1994 y 2002, pasando de un valor de 93,65 millones de euros a un total de 193,79 millones.

Es necesario destacar los avances técnicos en la cría de rodaballo, cultivo que en Galicia cuenta con 17 granjas, entre ellas la mayor del mundo en Lira, Carnota (A Coruña). Galicia es la región de Europa donde el engorde de rodaballo se completa en menos tiempo, gracias a la riqueza y a la temperatura de sus aguas.

El mejillón cultivado en las bateas fondeadas en las rías es el producto estrella del sector. Éste goza de un prestigio mundial, reforzado por el Consejo Regulador del Mejillón, encargado de velar por la denominación de origen protegida Mejillón de Galicia. El total de las ventas de mejillón gallego superó los 122.798.790 euros en 2002. Esto supone que los mejilloneros gallegos ingresaron un 13% más respecto a 2001, cuando el valor de la producción fue de 108.669.353 euros.
Evolución de la producción de mejillón gallego de acuicultura Año 	Valor de la producción (euros) 	Variación anual
2000 	98.303.667 	 
2001 	108.669.353 	10,8%
2002 	122.798.790 	13%




http://www.mundorecetas.com/eltema/e...allega/004.htm
Por La Empanda Gallega, 20 agosto 2001

Acuicultura una despensa en el mar.
Hasta hace unas décadas la totalidad del pescado y mariscos que consumíamos provenía únicamente de los bancos naturales del mismo que la naturaleza nos ofrecía. Hoy día, conscientes de la disminución de las especies y en parte impulsados por la necesidad, se han llegado a desarrollar técnicas de cría y engorde de determinadas apreciadas especies culinarias, que nos aseguraran por un lado la no desaparición de las misma y por otro una apreciada despensa a nuestro alcance, para poder saborear pescados y mariscos que hoy día difícilmente caen en las redes. La aparición de la acuicultura se asemeja a lo sucedido también paulatinamente hace miles de años allá por la época Neolítica, cuando el hombre va descubriendo la agricultura comenzando a cultivar aquellos frutos y hortalizas que hasta entonces solo consumía recogiendo de su medio natural. Si la agricultura hoy día nos es imprescindible la acuicultura en un futuro a largo plazo también lo será igualmente.

La despensa gallega.
En Galicia la acuicultura se centra principalmente en la cría y engorde de pescados como el rodaballo, lenguado, lubina, dorada, besugo, trucha, salmón... o mariscos como el pulpo, mejillón, ostra, nécora, centolla, berberecho, vieira y almeja. Normalmente los pescados y crustáceos se crían en tanques y plantas industriales, de las cuales unas se dedican a la cría de alevines y otras al engorde de los mismos. Los mariscos bivalvos, tales como almeja y berberecho, se crían en su medio natural arenoso de las Rías, estableciendo rigurosos periodos de veda, acotando determinadas zonas y sembrando de cría los mismos. Otras especies como el mejillón u ostra se producen en un medio mixto tal como las bateas, plataformas ancladas en las aguas de la Ría de la que penden cuerdas sumergidas en donde se crían adheridas estas especies. Todo esto supone para el consumidor el tener a su alcance, a bajo precio, un tipo de productos de una gran calidad, tamaño y garantías que siempre podremos encontrar en el mercado y que supone una alternativa al consumo de las mismas especies naturales, desgraciadamente escasas y no al alcance de todos.

Producción.
Como datos estadísticos al respecto podremos decir que en Galicia la acuicultura genera unos 17.000 puestos de trabajo y que, por ejemplo, el cultivo del mejillón supone el 95% del producido en toda España, el 50% de la Comunidad Europea y 25% de la producción mundial. Cada año se extraen mas de 250.000 toneladas de mejillón con una facturación de unos 16.000 millones de pesetas. De rodaballo se producen unas 3.000 toneladas al año que suponen el 55% de lo producido a nivel mundial. Algunas especies, como el pulpo, están todavía en experimentación ofreciendo grandes expectativas. Y dejándonos ya de números para entrar en sabrosa materia os invitamos esta semana a probar con una deliciosa empanada de vieiras, que si rica de cualquier manera, el que tenga la suerte de tener a disposición unas espléndidas vieiras frescas de la Ría recordara deliciosamente ese día.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.mundorecetas.com/eltema/e...allega/004.htm
Por La Empanda Gallega, 20 agosto 2001

La receta de la semana: Empanada de Vieiras.

    El guiso:
    - 12 vieiras frescas o congeladas (o más si son muy pequeñas)
    - 100 grms de jamón serrano picado
    - 2 o 3 cebollas medianas
    - 1 tomate mediano
    - 1 pimiento mediano
    - ajo y perejil
    - sal y especies (pimentón dulce y pimienta blanca)
    Limpiar y lavar las vieiras de arenas y barbas. Para hacer el guiso pica las hortalizas menudas, reserva el tomate y rehógalas a fuego suave en aceite abundante (pues luego usaras parte de el para hacer la masa). A media cocción sal-pimiéntalo, añádele el tomate y déjalo cocer hasta que el guiso este pochado y en su punto, es decir, caldoso y la cebolla transparente. Al final, cuando casi este en su punto, añádele las vieiras y el jamón, rehogándolo un poco dándole unas vueltas.

    La masa:
    - 500 grms harina
    - 200 cc de agua tibia
    - 12 cucharadas soperas del aceite del guiso
    - 1 avellana de levadura prensada de panadería
    - 1 cucharadilla de pimentón dulce
    - 1 cucharadilla de sal
    Pon la harina en un bol, haz un hoyo en el centro y vierte en el todos los ingredientes junto con la levadura desmenuzada. Comienza a mezclar poco a poco con los dedos o cuchara de palo, haciendo circulo y de dentro hacia fuera hasta tener todo mezclado. Termina luego de amasar a mano sobre una superficie lisa enharinada hasta obtener una masa suave, elástica y no pegajosa, añadiendo algo mas de harina o agua si hiciese falta. Forma una bola y déjala fermentar tapada como una hora.

    Confección de la empanada:
    Una vez reposada, divide la bola de masa en dos, una será para hacer la base y otra la tapa. Sobre una superficie enharinada extiende en forma redonda o cuadrada la parte de base hasta tenerla como de 1 mm de grosor. Forra con ella el molde o bandeja de horno previamente engrasado con aceite del guiso, repártele por encima el sofrito ya frió (escurrido pero que vaya aceitoso y caldoso). Estira igualmente la parte de tapa y cubre con ella la base, aprieta los bordes, decórala con tiras de masa sobrantes y trénzala fuerte con los dedos alrededor. Hazle un agujero amplio en el centro, pícala simétricamente por varios sitios para que no infle al cocer y píntala uniformemente con huevo batido. Cuécela en horno previamente caliente, fuego fuerte (200-220) y altura media hasta que este dorada y en su punto (45 minutos).

    Trucos y consejos:
    - Si junto con las vieiras añades al guiso una pizca de vino blanco tipo Alvariño este te saldrá súper.
    - Procura que esta empanada no lleve demasiada cebolla para que así no reste presencia a las vieiras.
    - Las vieiras puedes ponerlas enteras si son muy pequeñas o cortadas en dos en medallón si fuesen grandes.
    - Para saber si la masa ha cogido liga y esta bien amasada coge un pequeño pedazo, forma una bolita y estírala circularmente ayudándote de los dedos. Si logras estirarla hasta que este casi transparente sin romperse es que la masa tiene velo y esta en su punto, si rompe con facilidad debes de seguir amasando.
    - Cuanta mas levadura uses en la receta mas gruesa y esponjosa te saldrá la masa de la empanada, y aunque depende de gustos, la cantidad que indicamos aquí creemos que es la mas adecuada. La cantidad indicada en la receta prácticamente no hará levedar la masa en su reposo, pues simplemente es para que la misma, al cocer en el horno, haga su ligero efecto y no quede cruda la masa de la empanada.
    - A esta empanada y similares le va muy bien la masa de maíz, aunque debemos de decirte que, debido a la vastedad de este tipo de masa, no es para todos los gustos.
    - El pimentón dulce es lo que dará color a la masa y hará que la empanada adquiera un bonito color dorado, úsalo siempre de muy buena calidad.
    - El guiso de empanada no debe de quedar frito sino pochado y caldoso. Para esto debes hacerlo a fuego muy suave, y si quieres, añadirle al final una pizca de agua o caldo... esto ayudara a suavizar el guiso y a pocharlo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.mispeces.com/reportajes/2...ucia/index.asp
 La Acuicultura Marina en Andalucía

Por José Carlos Macías Rivero. Empresa Pública Desarrollo Agrario y Pesquero. Consejería de Agricultura y Pesca. Junta de Andalucía.

Los cultivos marinos en Andalucía, son una actividad de larga tradición, y a nivel de producciones importantes hace varias décadas que nuestra comunidad es una de las principales productoras de peces marinos en el ámbito nacional y europeo.

Desde el punto de vista de la distribución de la actividad acuícola a lo largo del litoral andaluz, podemos diferenciar dos zonas: la Suratlántica, donde se sitúan cultivos en tierra en estanques excavados y parques intermareales de moluscos; y la Surmediterránea, donde encontramos sistemas de cultivo como jaulas flotantes, bateas y long lines.

La acuicultura andaluza se caracteriza fundamentalmente por su heterogeneidad respecto a sistemas y especies de cultivo, si bien la producción a escala industrial se alcanza con determinadas especies, complementariamente se dan una serie de cultivos en su mayoría extensivos que aportan otras especies a la oferta de productos de la acuicultura


En relación con los diversos grupos biológicos en los que se llevan a cabo cultivos marinos, es el de peces el más extendido y desarrollado debido al volumen de producción, desarrollo tecnológico de los cultivos, empresas dedicadas, infraestructuras disponibles y empleo generado. De las especies de peces cultivadas, destaca fundamentalmente el cultivo de dorada y lubina. Andalucía es la principal productora a escala nacional de estas dos especies, y ocupa un destacado puesto en el ámbito Europeo en la producción de dorada.

En cuanto a otras especies, la situación es la siguiente:

o          El lenguado es una especie de gran interés para la acuicultura andaluza y hacia su cultivo integral se dirigen muchos esfuerzos, tanto desde la Administración como desde el sector privado, ya algunas empresas producen lenguados si bien, aún con poca producción.

o          Los mugílidos o lisas, presentan notables volúmenes de producción, procedentes de cultivos extensivos en esteros tradicionales, si bien su consumo es aún escaso a escala regional.

o          La anguila es una especie cuya producción es también de origen natural y se realiza en cultivos extensivos, si bien se ha intentado su cultivo de forma intensiva en varias ocasiones ya que es una especie muy demandada por diversos mercados tanto nacionales como de otros países.

o          En cuanto a las bailas, sargos y corvinas, su cultivo se realiza de forma extensiva captando los alevines del medio natural y con producciones variables constituyen un complemento importante a las producciones de los esteros tradicionales.

o          Como especie nueva, el rodaballo tiene una especial relevancia en la Comunidad Andaluza cultivándose mediante jaulas sumergidas en la zona mediterránea, donde las características del agua lo permiten. Por el momento no se han obtenido resultados concluyentes.

o       Por último, respecto del atún rojo, sólo se desarrolla la fase de engorde ó engarzamiento, a partir de juveniles procedentes de la pesca en la almadraba del revés o barcos cerqueros. La duración es de aproximadamente 6 a 8 meses, a partir de los meses de junio-julio, hasta los de noviembre-diciembre siempre dependiendo de las necesidades del mercado. La alimentación de estos individuos es íntegramente natural y depende de pequeños peces pelágicos.

Por lo que se refiere al cultivo de moluscos destaca la almeja fina, la almeja semifina y el ostión; el mejillón y la vieira. Las primeras se cultivan principalmente en la región Suratlántica en caños, esteros, antiguas salinas y marismas; mientras que las segundas se cultivan en la zona Surmediterránea donde sus costas favorecen el empleo de bateas o de long lines. En cuanto al volumen de producción las especies con mayor importancia son el mejillón y la almeja semifina. Respecto a la vieira, en los últimos años, se vienen realizando diversas experiencias de cultivo por ser esta especie muy interesante, pero aún no existen resultados concluyentes.

Por último, el cultivo de crustáceos se orienta a dos especies: el langostino japonés y el camarón. La producción de langostino se obtiene mediante sistemas intensivos de engorde y el camarón mediante sistemas totalmente extensivos en zonas estuáricas y de marisma, por lo que estas empresas se concentran mayormente en la región Suratlántica.

Respecto al tipo de cultivo e instalaciones, a lo largo del litoral andaluz podemos encontrar lo siguiente:



a. Cultivos marinos en la zona marítima- terrestre(marismas y antiguas salinas transformadas):

o Criaderos o Hatcheries:

o Granjas de preengorde o Nurseries.

o Granjas de engorde.



b. Cultivos en parques intermareales en la zona del golfo de Cádiz.

o Cultivos marinos en la franja marítima o mar abierto:

o Jaulas flotantes

o Jaulas sumergidas

o Bateas flotantes para moluscos

o Long lines para moluscos



El sector de la acuicultura marina es un sector productivo incipiente, dinámico y tecnificado aunque mantiene un cierto componente tradicional. El número de empresas autorizadas es de 79, si bien este número varía rápidamente ya que continuamente surgen nuevas iniciativas.


El empleo que va asociado a la empresa acuícola suele ser diverso y con una estabilidad moderada, ya que puede sufrir variaciones en función de la fase en la que se encuentre el cultivo. El empleo generado por el sector durante el año 2003 fue de 756 puestos de trabajo, de estos 501 fueron empleos fijos y 255 eventuales. En estos puestos no se incluyen las empresas auxiliares de comercialización, distribución ni empresas auxiliares. Por categorías profesionales, el 84,66 % del empleo corresponde a operarios, seguido de técnicos con el 9.13%  y administrativos el 5,56 %. El empleo eventual suele estar relacionadazo con épocas de despesques, siembras y servicios de mantenimiento y acondicionamiento de las instalaciones de cultivo.

 Aqui viene una serie de tablas con las producciones (no se ponerlas), http://www.mispeces.com/reportajes/2...cia/index2.asp

Desde el punto de vista del régimen de cultivo, o la densidad de carga, los cultivos marinos desarrollados se clasifican en términos generales como: cultivos extensivos en tierra o esteros mejorados, cuya densidad de carga suele oscilar entre 0.1 y 5 Kg/m3; cultivos semi intensivo en granjas marinas en tierra, cuya densidad oscila entre 1 y 4 Kg/m3; y cultivos intensivos, casi siempre en jaulas flotantes cuyas cargas oscilan entre 5 y 30 En la tabla siguiente podemos ver que el 60% de la producción andaluza procede de los cultivos semi-intensivos, un 34 % de intesivo y solo un 6 % de los cultivos extensivos.

Por sistemas de Cultivo, la producción de engorde se distribuyócon 4.342,9 Tm en instalaciones de en tierra(65 %) y 2.336,7 Tm procedentes de instalaciones en mar abierto(35 %). La producción de engorde en mar abierto se centra en cinco especies: dorada, lubina, atún, rodaballo y mejillón.En tierra las producciones obtenidas fueron: 3.166,8 Tm de dorada, 751.92 Tm de lubina,27.60 Tm de lenguado y 170,18 Tm de otro, como bailas, corvina, lisa y anguila.

En los últimos años se observa una tendencia hacia el incremento de la producción acuícola en sistemas ubicados en mar abierto. Resulta interesante estudiar la evolución en los sistemas de cultivo desde 1987, según la cual la tendencia en cultivos en el mar es ascendente respecto a los cultivos en tierra y en el año 2003 supuso un tercio de la producción total de engorde.
Figura 7

El análisis de la producción andaluza en fase de engorde por provincias, indica que la provincia que acapara el mayor porcentaje es la provincia de Cádiz seguida por Almería, Huelva, Sevilla, Málaga, y Granada, como refleja el siguiente gráfico.
Figura 8

----------


## ben-amar

http://mgar.net/mar/acuicult.htm
Acuicultura canaria:


La acuicultura canaria ha continuado su crecimiento durante 2001 que cerraremos con un producción total de cerca de 2000 toneladas, cantidad que supone más del 10 por ciento del total nacional (unas 15000 toneladas para este año). La declaración como sector estratégico por parte del Gobierno de Canarias se ha demostrado plenamente acertada, se produce con una calidad excelente en tiempos sensiblemente menores que en el área mediterránea y además podemos producir tallas grandes de forma continuada a costes muy competitivos. Baste como ejemplo que estas tallas significarán aproximadamente un 50 por ciento del total de la producción canaria en el año 2002. A pesar de ello, los obstáculos siguen siendo importantes: por una parte la tramitación administrativa es excesivamente lenta y temerosa, por otra, la opinión pública se ve bombardeada por opiniones carentes de rigor, oportunistas y en algunos casos malintencionadas. Por esto, el reto de los acuicultores canarios es dar a conocer su actividad, suministradora de proteína sana y de calidad, creadora de empleo (ya somos más de 150 empleos directos), y creadora de riqueza: de las pocas actividades exportadoras a Europa que tenemos. Junto a ello nuestro objetivo es estar al lado del consumidor, trabajar por la calidad y hacerlo en armonía con el medioambiente. Por eso, considero de suma importancia dar a conocer el Código de Conducta que hemos suscrito los acuicultores canarios junto al resto de los productores europeos. Espero que su divulgación contribuya a un mejor conocimiento de la actividad que desarrollamos. Valga como muestra sus principios orientadores. El Código de Conducta para la Acuicultura Europea trata sobre la responsabilidad de acuicultor con los peces, el medio ambiente y el consumidor. Cada individuo, cooperativa y empresa comprometidos con la acuicultura, a título individual o colectivo:

   1. Deberá asesorar y colaborar con las autoridades europeas, nacionales y de las comunidades autónomas en la implantación de políticas, normas y prácticas. Todas ellas deberán ayudar a conseguir la sostenibilidad medioambiental, económica y social del sector acuícola.
   2. Deberá asesorar y cooperar con otros productores y proveedores de del sector, para el desarrollo de objetivos y estándares comunes.
   3. Deberá planificar y gestionar las instalaciones acuícolas de forma que se eviten interacciones negativas con el medio ambiente.
   4. Deberá establecerse en enclaves cuyas características sean compatibles con operaciones de explotación sostenible a largo plazo, con efectos ecológicos aceptables.
   5. Deberá planificar y gestionar las instalaciones de acuicultura de manera que se conserven los recursos hídricos.
   6. Deberá respetar las condiciones de bienestar aplicables a las especies que cultiva.
   7. Deberá tomar cuantas medidas sean apropiadas para evitar brotes de enfermedades y utilizar procedimientos regulados para evitar la propagación en caso de que se produzca un brote.
   8. Deberá utilizar agentes terapéuticos según lo establecido por la normativa vigente y por los principios de mejora práctica.
   9. Deberá deshacerse de las basuras y los productos químicos de manera que estos no constituyan una amenaza para la salud y el medio ambiente, y de acuerdo con la legislación en vigor.
  10. Deberá cooperar con aquellas entidades involucradas en investigación, desarrollo tecnológico y actividades de formación que busquen mejorar la compatibilidad social y medioambiental de la acuicultura.
  11. Deberá adoptar mejoras en tecnología y gestión donde estos avances sean económicamente posibles y puedan contribuir la sostenibilidad de la actividad y a mejorar la compatibilidad social y medioambiental de la acuicultura.
  12. Deberá realizar el esfuerzo necesario para producir con la mayor calidad, en todas las etapas de los procesos de acuicultura. 

(José Luis Guersi. Presidente de ACEA)

Granja acuícola Masnou Enseñanzas en cultivos acuícolas:
El zooplancton es una comunidad pluriespecífica de animales de pequeño tamaño que pueden tener capacidad de movimiento pero que no llegan a contrarrestar los efectos de la dinámica marina. Datos obtenidos en muestreos realizados en aguas de la isla de Tenerife muestran valores máximos aproximadamente en abril (más de 825 ejemp. por m cúbico) y valores mínimos en noviembre (alrededor de 110 ejempl. por m cúbico). En cuanto a los animales pertenecientes al holoplancton o plancton permanente, destacan principalmente los Copépodos (que, en determinadas épocas, constituyen más del 85 por ciento del zooplancton total), seguidos a gran distancia por Apendicularios, Ostrácodos, Cladóceros, Quetognatos, Sifonóforos, Medusas, Sálpidos, Doliólidos, Pterópodos y Poliquetos; ocasionalmente, aparecen en muestras también Eufausiáceos y Mysidáceos en porcentajes muy bajos. El meroplancton o plancton no permanente, está representado fundamentalmente por ictioplancton (huevos, con máximos de hasta el 27 por ciento en abril, y larvas de peces) y por larvas de crustáceos y estados larvarios de otros grupos, siendo sus porcentajes en zooplancton total poco significativos.

Evolución de la acuicultura en Canarias:
La Acuicultura en el archipiélago canario comienza a desarrollarse en la década de los 80 en Gran Canaria y en Tenerife, siendo en estas dos islas en las únicas en las que , hasta el año 2000, había empresas dedicadas a este subsector. Concretamente, en Gran Canaria en la zona sureste de la isla, y en Tenerife en el noreste y en el sureste. Actualmente, se ha implantado una nueva empresa en Lanzarote, ubicada en aguas del Ayuntamiento de Yaiza. En Canarias existe una asociación (la Asociación de Acuicultura, ACEA) que agrupa a todas las empresas que se dedican en las Islas al cultivo de peces controlando también unos rigurosos niveles de calidad. Gracias a las características del agua, sobre todo de la temperatura, las empresas pueden ofrecer sus productos durante todo el año, disponiendo de una gran variedad de tallas. Las especies que comercialmente se cultivan en Canarias son la dorada y la lubina, aunque experimentalmente se han hecho cultivos con otras especies (chopa, bocinegro, etc.). Hasta el monento actual, los cultivos que se están realizando son de engorde en jaulas flotantes. Según datos facilitados por la Viceconsejería de Pesca, se muestra la producción de Acuicultura por especies (Toneladas/año) en las dos provincias canarias, y los datos totales de la Comunidad Autónoma en el período 1990-1999 así como la producción total gráficamente.

Canarias: mar: costa Tenerife Preparación de profesionales cualificados:
La Consejería de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca y Alimentación del Gobierno de Canarias, a través de su Viceconsejería de Pesca, ha hecho una clara apuesta por la formación en el campo de la Acuicultura. En Canarias existen dos Institutos de Formación Profesional Marítimo-Persquera dependientes de la Viceconsejería de Pesca, uno en Arrecife de Lanzarote y otro en Santa Cruz de Tenerife; ambos se dedican a preparar futuros profesionales de la mar. Con la implantación en España de la nueva Formación Profesional Específica, la Familia Marítimo-Pesquera ha visto incrementadas sus especialidades, y, con respecto a la Acuicultura, se está impartiendo en ambos Centros el Ciclo Formativo de Grado Medio de Cultivos Acuícolas. Estas enseñanzas están reguladas por el Real Decreto 726/1994 de 22 de abril (B.O.E. de 24 de junio de 1994) y por el Decreto 132/1997, de 11 de julio (B.O.C. de 8 de agosto de 1997). Este ciclo tiene un total de 1.700 horas, e incluye tanto Módulos a impartir en los Institutos (Técnicas de Cultivo de Moluscos, Técnicas de Cultivos de Crustáceos, Técnicas de Cultivos de Peces, Técnicas de Cultivos Auxliares, Instalaciones y equipos de Cultivo, entre otros), como una Formación en centros de trabajo (FCT), con un mínimo de 600 horas. Con esto se intenta conseguir que los alumnos que superen estos estudios tengan, no sólo los conocimientos teórico-prácticos necesarios, sino que también hayan adquirido la experiencia de estar en una empresa real, lo que, en la mayoría de los casos, es su primer contacto con el mundo laboral. Los alumnos que terminan estos estudios, obtienen el título de Técnico en Cultivos Acuícolas, lo que les capacita para realizar las operaciones de producción de cultivo, el mantenimiento de primer nivel de las instalaciones, y la administración y gestión de una pequeña explotación.
Autora: M.C.Mingorance. Bióloga y directora del Instituto de Formación Profesional Marítimo Pesquero de Santa Cruz de Tenerife.

Cultivo de microalgas en Canarias:
Canarias reúne unas condiciones ambientales óptimas para el cultivo intensivo de microalgas por su clima templado y adecuada insolación. El desarrollo de esta actividad podría constituir una oportunidad económica para las Islas. El cultivo de microalgas es una actividad de bajo impacto ambiental, con un nivel bajo de demanda de agua dulce y con un potencial elevado de desarrollo y crecimiento. En las islas Hawai, un territorio con similitudes ambientales y económicas, se ubican las mayores empresas de producción de microalgas. Las dificultades técnicas y las elevadas inversiones que se requieren hacen que las dimensiones del sector sean reducidas de momento. En las instalaciones del Instituto Tecnológico de Canarias en Pozo Izquierdo (Gran Canaria) se trabaja con una de las mayores superficies de producción de microalgas en tanques del tipo denominado Raceway.

Acuicultura en los fiordos de Noruega:
Como el zócalo rocoso de Escandinavia se hundía lentamente, el mar los fue invadiendo de forma progresiva. En esta bahías encajonadas, las aguas son mucho más tranquilas que en mar abierto. Las arroyadas proporcionan sales minerales que permiten a las algas y al plancton constituir uno de los ecosistemas más productivos del planeta. Y la corriente cálida el Golfo es un factor favorable suplementario para la piscicultura, es decir; para la cría de peces. Noruega produce más de 450.000 toneladas de salmón y de truchas de granja por año. Actualmente, frente a los 100 millones de toneladas de peces capturados en las aguas libres de los mares del planeta, 33 millones de toneladas proceden de las granjas piscícolas (es decir, un pez de cada 4 se produce en granjas). La acuicultura es, entre todos los sectores alimentarios, el detentor del récord mundial de crecimiento con un 11% anual desde 1894. (Yann Arthus-Bertrand)

Concentración de la acuicultura en Canarias (26/01/06):
El Cabildo de Tenerife ha propuesto la ordenación de la acuicultura con la intención de que se garantice el futuro de esta actividad sin que afecte a los intereses del sector turístico. La propuesta de ordenación fue presentada por el consejero de Turismo y Planificación, José Manuel Bermúdez, a representantes del Gobierno de Canarias, los municipios de Santiago del Teide, Adeje, Guía de Isora y Arona, de los empresarios del Sur y de la patronal hotelera Ashotel. La alternativa del Cabildo consiste en concentrar la instalación de nuevas jaulas en cinco polígonos acuícolas para evitar la dispersión de las explotaciones, de 15 kilómetros cuadrados previstos inicialmente a 2,25. La propuesta insular de ordenación de la acuicultura del Cabildo tinerfeño deberá ser realizada por el resto de cabildos ya que se trata de un mandato de la Ley de Pesca de Canarias del año 2003. - ¿Qué pretende la propuesta insular tinerfeña, sobre todo por los enfrentamientos producidos entre los acuicultores y los empresarios turísticos? - En primer lugar hay que explicar que hasta ahora la Viceconsejería de Pesca del Gobierno de Canarias no tenía una visión global de las explotaciones acuícolas, sino que lo que hacía era autorizar las concesiones si éstas cumplían con los parámetros exigidos por la Ley de Pesca. Eso ha traído como consecuencia que en el año 2006 la acuicultura en Tenerife tenía un modelo de dispersión. Ese modelo, durante mucho tiempo, ha tenido una contestación brutal por los sectores de la pesca tradicional y por el sector turístico. De casi todas las críticas vertidas, la más importante es la que se refería al impacto visual, que es un concepto subjetivo. Lo que nosotros pretendemos, entonces, es que la acuicultura sea compatible con el resto de los sectores y su desarrollo sea lo menos convulso posible y le hemos añadido otros nuevos criterios en aras de con seguir esa compatibilidad. - ¿Cuáles son las características específicas de la propuesta tinerfeña que la diferenciarán de las islas? - Por ejemplo, proponemos que en playas de uso masivo, en lugar de la distancia que establece la Ley, que son 300 metros de la costa, sea de 1.000 metros, para intentar que sea lo más compatible posible con el sector turístico. Pero, a pesar de todo seguimos recibiendo críticas y, es verdad, que es muy difícil desarrollarse como actividad económica si eres el punto de mira del resto de actividades económicas que se desarrollan en el mismo lugar, como le ha ocurrido a la acuicultura.

[Importante recurso económico:]
- Y, sin embargo, es uno de los sectores que más promete generar riqueza en los próximos años... - Lo que tenemos que tener muy claro es que las estadísticas dicen que en menos de quince años la aportación al consumo de pescado a nivel mundial no estará en los porcentajes en los que ahora se mueve la acuicultura, sino que va a ser mayor el porcentaje de peces aporta dos por la acuicultura que lo que es la pesca tradicional. Estos son temas que nos tiene que hacer reflexionar. Yo creo que desde el Cabildo estamos obligados a garantizar que este recurso tiene que intentar ser compatible con el resto de los recursos y que la economía canaria no se puede permitir, cuando hablamos de que hay que ir a la di versificación, dejar ir una herramienta económica de mucha importancia. Hay profesionales de la acuicultura que están con vencidos que su aportación al Producto Interior Bruto de Canarias en no demasiado tiempo puede llegar a ser superior al del plátano. Creemos que hay que empezar a darle la importancia que merece.

[Concentración en polígonos:]
- Ustedes han planteado que el modelo de dispersión será sustituido por un modelo de concentración en polígonos marinos. - Sí, hasta ahora hay 24 explotaciones en toda la Isla, dispersas en San Andrés, el Sur, etcétera. 
¿Qué es lo que hemos hecho ahora? En lugar de varias explotaciones sólo van a existir cinco polígonos, con lo que se conseguirá que al turista que no le guste las jaulas marinas sólo verá una en cada municipio. Van a estar perfectamente ordena das, porque van a estar planificadas. Es decir, impacto visual: sólo uno. También hay que aclarar una cosa: este modelo de concentración no obliga a los acuicultores a trasladarse, que es el miedo que tienen algunos, los concesionarios de estas concentraciones acuícolas tienen sus derechos y nadie se los va a quitar. Si quieres, puedes renunciar a ellas. - ¿Cuántas jaulas marinas va a tener cada polígono? - Depende de cada zona. Pero lo que sí tengo claro es que en estos momentos la producción acuícola autorizada es de 4.800 toneladas. Con este modelo de concentración vamos a llegar a más de 17.000 toneladas al año. Con lo que en principio estamos intentando que con el modelo de concentración siga creciendo la producción, limitando la parte mínima de ocupación de la costa. Como referencia, te diré que utilizamos unos 15 kilómetros cuadrados para todas las explotaciones y con este modelo se pasa de 15 a 2,25 kilómetros cuadrados. Eso demuestra el esfuerzo que hemos hecho por ir cerrando el círculo. - Con esto, ¿queda resuelto el conflicto que mantenían abierto acuicultores, empresarios turísticos y ayuntamientos del Sur? - Yo creo que sí. A todos les ha parecido bien, se lo hemos explicado a todos los sectores implicados y, en principio, aceptan el modelo. Aquí la gente lo ha pasado muy mal y ahora todo el mundo está por el consenso. Vamos a mirar hacia el futuro. Entiendo, por eso, que haya dejado secuelas en todos los sectores, pero no hay que entrar en quién contamina más. Creo que hay que reconocerle a todos los sectores el hecho de que saben ya que el Cabildo cree que el sector de la acuicultura hay que desarrollarlo porque es posible. - Esta reducción de 15 kilómetros cuadrados a dos, ¿no es muy drástica? - No, porque los polígonos los llenamos a tope. Vamos a crecer de forma concentrada. - ¿Y no se ha generado la sensación de que son los hoteleros los que se han salido con la suya? - No. A esta idea hay que darle la vuelta, porque el techo que tiene la acuicultura para crecer en Tenerife este año es de 17.000 toneladas con este modelo. (Entrevista de Ana María Micó a Oscar Díaz González para La Opinión)

----------


## ben-amar

http://mgar.net/mar/acuicult.htm
Acuicultura canaria:
Acuicultura: Jaulas:

El cultivo en jaulas es de origen reciente y parece que se ha desarrollado independientemente en varios países a la vez, todos en el sudeste asiático. Estas pueden ser flotantes, sumergidas a media agua o en el fondo. Las flotantes tienen la ventaja de su fácil inspección y manejo. Tienen en cambio el inconveniente de su fuerte anclaje para resistir las corrientes, su peligro de hundimiento o rotura por efecto de las olas y la necesidad de una estructura que desvíe objetos flotantes que puedan dañar las redes. Las sumergidas han de disponer de un sistema de inyección de aire para darles flotabilidad y sacarlas a la superficie; los peces sólo pueden ser observados por buceadores o elevando las jaulas; la alimentación se tiene que hacer a través de una tubería. Tienen la ventaja de que no les afectan las olas a partir de cierta profundidad, que no están al alcance de los furtivos y que se pueden colocar en cualquier (de suficiente fondo) incluso sobre canales y rutas de navegación, pero sobre todo en zonas sin contaminación alguna. El empleo de unas u otras jaulas obedecerá a razones concretas en cada caso aunque los cultivadores, en general, prefieren las jaulas flotantes. Las jaulas fijas tienen una bolsa de red soportada por postes enterrados en el fondo de ríos o lagos. Las jaulas flotantes incorporan una bolsa soportada por un collar o estructura que actúa como una boya. Este tipo es el más utilizado y existe una enorme variedad de formas y tamaños. Algunos diseños pueden girar o rotar para controlar el ensuciamiento provocado por la adherencia de seres vivos. Las bolsas de red o de mallas de las jaulas sumergibles no tienen collar pero sí incorporan una estructura o elementos de izado para mantener la forma. La ventaja de su diseño sobre los demás es que su posición, en la columna de agua, puede ser regulada para adaptarse a las condiciones ambientales. Aunque se han realizado varios diseños de jaulas sumergidas, pocos realmente se han probado e instalado. El cultivo intensivo en jaulas sumergidas está enfocado, fundamentalmente, a especies carnívoras de alto valor. En aguas dulces salmónidos, peces gato y carpas. En ambientes marinos el salmón atlántico, la dorada, la lubina, la seriola y el fletán o halibut. En Marcultura el 40% de la producción mundial se hace en jaulas. En cambio en aguas dulces este tanto por ciento baja hasta el 3 ó el 4. Las jaulas sumergibles se han diseñado por dos razones: resistir las fuertes tormentas y evitar problemas con el hielo. En Japón este tipo de jaulas se utiliza para el cultivo de la seriola y de la dorada negra y roja.

Granja acuícola Masnou Instalaciones en mar abierto:
Actualmente las instalaciones flotantes para mar abierto se basan en dos conceptos diferentes: las flexibles que se deforman con la acción de las fuerzas ambientales con lo cual los esfuerzos sobre sus componentes son menores, y las rígidas, de gran desplazamiento, que se derivan de la experiencia adquirida en las plataformas petrolíferas offshore. Estas últimas suelen ser diseños de grandes instalaciones flotantes, del tipo de las plataformas semisumergibles o del tipo barcaza, que pueden integrar todas las fases del cultivo, desde la reproducción hasta la elaboración del pez para su comercialización. Desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería pura los parámetros más importantes a considerar son las fuerzas debidas a las olas, a las corrientes y a los vientos, sin olvidar los posibles impactos de objetos flotantes. Las más importantes son las de las olas y las corrientes y las del viento dependen de la superficie expuesta. Desde el punto de vista de sus características resistentes, la estructura rígida opone a la acción de las fuerzas exteriores la resistencia global de todos los elementos de la estructura y se mantiene en posición mediante el sistema de fondeo. Mientras que la estructura flexible y articulada es su propia deformabilidad la que contribuye a la reducción de las fuerzas exteriores. El sistema de fondeo, en este caso, sirve para mantener la forma de la red y también la posición de la instalación. La jaula acompaña a la mar, se deforma en función de las fuerzas existentes, evitando esfuerzos y aceleraciones excesivos.
Fuente: Revista Rotación

Dorada y lubina en Canarias (2007):
Canarias será este año la primera comunidad autónoma productora de dorada y lubina. Los acuicultores canarios comercializan también lenguado, corvina y bocinegro, lo que hará que la producción total supere las 10.000 toneladas. La Asociación Española de Productores de Acuicultura (APROMAR), según se ha informado en una nota de prensa, ha hecho pública una estimación de la producción de dorada y lubina para el presente año por comunidades autónomas, que sitúa a Canarias a la cabeza con 9.600 toneladas, por delante de Valencia, con 8.800 toneladas, y Andalucía, con 7.475. Si a ello se suma el resto de producciones, la Viceconsejería de Pesca subió esta estimación por encima de las 10.000 toneladas para este año 2007. Este dato da cuenta de la competitividad de las empresas acuícolas canarias, pues si de 2001 a 2005 Andalucía encabezaba la producción de dorada y lubina, seguida por Valencia, el pasado 2006 Valencia tomó la cabeza, seguida de Canarias. Según los datos para 2007, el estancamiento de los cultivos valencianos colocará al Archipiélago en el primer lugar de producción de España. A estas cifras, que sólo incluyen dorada y lubina, hay que sumar el importante esfuerzo en investigación y desarrollo que realizan los acuicultores canarios, que ya cuentan con resultados positivos en la comercialización de especies tan importantes como el lenguado, la corvina y el bocinegro. Los cultivos marinos se han convertido en un importante sector de exportación y un claro promotor de I+D.

Canarias: mar: acuicultura Plan Estratégico de Acuicultura Marina (julio 2007):
La Ministra de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación Elena Espinosa presentó ante el Consejo de Ministros dos planes que pretenden impulsar y consolidar la acuicultura española atendiendo al desarrollo sostenible. El Plan Estratégico de Acuicultura Marina tiene como finalidad situar a España entre los primeros países en producción acuícola, crear empleo en zonas costeras y mejorar la formación, definir la acuicultura como un instrumento para mejorar la estabilidad en el suministro de pescado nacional , difundir la acuicultura entre la opinión pública y las instituciones como una opción real y óptima, mejorar los conocimientos científicos y técnicos sobre nuevas especies y nuevas técnicas de cultivo y preservar el medio ambiente. El Plan de Acción Internacional de la Acuicultura Española parte de la necesidad de que el sector español de acuicultura marina y continental esté dotado de las mejores herramientas informativas y alianzas estratégicas internacionales para poder competir en óptimas condiciones en un mercado global. En este sentido, durante el segundo semestre de 2007 y a lo largo de 2008, se pondrán en marcha un importante conjunto de iniciativas destinadas a conocer los mercados estratégicos de interés; fomentar los acuerdos bilaterales entre España y varios países y organizaciones internacionales; establecer redes internacionales de colaboración entre el sector español y el tejido empresarial europeo e iberoamericano e impulsar proyectos de cooperación con retorno. Este Plan de Acción Internacional de la Acuicultura Española incluye, además, la creación de una herramienta única que tendrá una gran utilidad para el sector: el Sistema de Seguimiento de Mercados, que permitirá vía Internet, acceder a diario a los mercados internacionales con información sobre especies, volúmenes de mercado y precios, entre otras variables.

Cetmar (2008):
Centro Tecnológico del Mar (Cetmar), con sede en Vigo y financiado en un 42% por fondos comunitarios. Está dirigido por Alberto González Garcés. Las medidas destinadas a la certificación de la calidad; garantías sanitarias de los productos de la pesca y acuicultura, y las iniciativas de vigilancia y monitorización de contaminación fueron destacadas por el Comisario de Pesca Joe Borg. Conviene "concienciar" al consumidor sobre la necesidad de tener en cuenta el origen del producto. La UE trabaja en fomentar el etiquetado de la producción de pesca mediante el eco-etiquetado. Entre las principales actividades del Cetmar está la investigación de la contaminación marina y los descartes, la calidad del producto pesquero, los trabajos en materia de socioeconomía, buscando alternativas en el mundo de la pesca; e incluso acciones de formación y cooperación para el desarrollo. Vigo atrae como puerto base y taller de mantenimiento a numerosos buques oceanográficos, y el centro quiere desarrollar la investigación de sistemas de información científica para este tipo de buques.

Salmones más resistentes al frío:
Desde la caída en picado de los bancos de pesca del Atlántico Norte en la presente década [1997], muchas comunidades pesqueras repartidas a lo largo de la costa este del Canadá dirigiern su atención hacia la piscicultura del salmón y otros peces. Sin embargo, aquéllas situadas más al norte se enfrentan al reto de proteger a sus peces cautivos (especialmente a los más jóvenes) del frío. Durante los inviernos canadienses, el agua de gran parte de esta costa alcanza temperaturas bajo cero. Semejantes condiciones congelarían al halibut y al salmón atlántico criados en piscifactorías y harían imposible la utilización de jaulas marinas en dichas áreas... a menos que sean desarrollados peces resistentes al frío. Esto es exactamente lo que intentan conseguir los investigadores de la Memorial University de Terranova, con excelentes resultados hasta el momento. Estos investigadores han estado experimentando con un gen anticongelante encontrado en una especie de platija del Artico. El gen impide la congelación de los fluidos corporales de la platija al dar instrucciones al hígado para que segregue proteínas que inhiben la formación de cristales en la sangre del pez. Dicho gen ha sido la clonado e insertado en salmones atlánticos, y ha originado un linaje estable de peces transgénicos, capaces de resistir las temperaturas glaciales del agua mucho mejor que sus parientes cautivos no alterados. (Eric.S.Grace)

----------


## ben-amar

La acuicultura es una actividad de reciente implantación en la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia. Las primeras experiencias en este sector se llevan a cabo a partir de los años ochenta; sin embargo, no es hasta mediados de los años noventa cuando la producción acuícola se desarrolla de un modo exponencial.

Acuicultura

Las especies actualmente cultivadas en nuestro litoral son la dorada (Sparus aurata), la lubina (Dicentrarchus labrax) y el atún rojo (Thunnus Thynnus).

Todos estas especies se cultivan en nuestras costas en jaulas flotantes; sin embargo, sólo se ha conseguido el ciclo cerrado, es decir la obtención de huevos a partir de reproductores criados en cautividad y su posterior engorde, en el caso de la dorada y la lubina.

El atún rojo se obtiene de los ejemplares que llegan cada año en su migración genética al Mar Mediterráneo, pescándose mediante redes de cerco en distintos lugares del Mediterráneo, y trasladándolos a nuestras costas para su engorde y engrase.

Hoy día la acuicultura en nuestra Región se dirige al establecimiento de Polígonos Acuícolas, en respuesta a la necesidad de ordenar las actividades que se desarrollan en el litoral, y de este modo evitar los conflictos con otros usos y actividades que se desarrollan en él.

Acuicultura en la Región de Murcia
http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2007/12/10...95_403572.html
El Plan para acuicultura de Murcia prevé conseguir 100 Toneladas de pulpo antes de 2013
EFE
Actualizado 10-12-2007 15:16 CET

Murcia.-  El Plan Estratégico Regional para la Acuicultura 2007-2013 prevé obtener cien toneladas de pulpo en ese periodo, según anunció hoy en rueda de prensa el consejero de Agricultura de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, con lo que Murcia se convertiría en pionera en la explotación acuícola de esta especie.
ampliar foto
(EFE)

Un grupo de bateas, dedicadas al cultuvo del mejillón, en la ría de Arousa.

El responsable autonómico indicó que la Región está desarrollando actualmente, en fase de laboratorio, el cultivo del pulpo, y una vez que se obtenga su reproducción y engorde a este nivel, será cuando se traslade su explotación en un criadero, con lo que se sumaría así a las especies de atún rojo, dorada, lubina y corvina que desde los años 80 forman parte de la producción acuícola murciana.

El objetivo del citado plan es duplicar la producción de dorada hasta conseguir las 4.000 toneladas al año, y se pretende además alcanzar las 5.000 de atún, 1.500 de lubina y 500 de corvina, así como las cien de pulpo, y diez millones de alevines producidos en piscifactoría.

Setecientas cincuenta personas trabajan en la acuicultura en esta comunidad autónoma, complementando así la paulatina disminución de al actividad laboral en la industria extractiva tradicional, agregó.

Explicó así mismo que en los años 70 la producción acuícola mundial solo alcanzaba el 5,6 por ciento, que en la actualidad se está sobre el 34 por ciento, y que se prevé que en el año 2015 se logre el 50 por ciento, con lo que se lograrán proteger los bancos de peces, aminorar el impacto de la industria pesquera tradicional y satisfacer la demanda alimenticia que las capturas pesqueras no logran del todo atender.

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, aseguró hoy que la acuicultura regional sigue siendo un sector "puntero en España, moderno, y con una enorme capacidad de innovación", y destacó que Murcia "se sitúa a la cabeza entre las comunidades autónomas de mayor producción acuícola".

El consejero resaltó "la constante innovación de las técnicas dirigidas a hacer más eficiente la producción", que lo ha convertido, dijo Cerdá, en "una actividad económica relevante".

El responsable de la Consejería presentó esta mañana a los representantes del sector acuícola regional un Plan que pretende, en los próximos años, "desarrollar una estrategia común constante y sostenible en el futuro de esta actividad".

"La acuicultura crece con gran rapidez, por encima de otros sectores de producción de alimentos de origen animal", destacó el consejero, quien resaltó asimismo "los buenos resultados obtenidos en 2006 por las 15 instalaciones de acuicultura que existen en la Región" y "el notable incremento" en la producción de atún rojo (2.757 toneladas), dorada (2.275 toneladas) y lubina (1.206 toneladas).

La Región de Murcia ocupa tradicionalmente entre las comunidades autónomas el primer puesto de mayor producción acuícola de peces, al mismo nivel que Andalucía.

El Plan Estratégico Regional de Acuicultura, con una inversión de 29 millones de euros, pretende que en los próximos seis años la acuicultura alcance la situación de una actividad estable y esencial en el desarrollo de las zonas rurales y costeras, a la vez que contribuya a ofrecer alternativas a la industria de la pesca extractiva, tanto en lo que respecta a los productos como al empleo.

Los objetivos para el desarrollo de la acuicultura son garantizar que los consumidores puedan disponer de productos sanos, seguros y de buena calidad, así como fomentar normas estrictas de sanidad y bienestar animal.

Además, se pretende crear empleos seguros a largo plazo, especialmente en las zonas dependientes de la pesca, y asegurar, por parte del sector, el cumplimiento de las normas mediambientales.

----------


## saforenc

Gracias por toda la información, ben-amar. Muy interesante.

Cierto tipo de piscifactorías no me convencen nada, como las de atún. Para conseguir engordarlo 1kg, se necesitan 20kg de otras especies para alimentarlo, con lo que sigue la sobreexplotación de los recursos marinos. Por no hablar de los antibióticos usados y del aumento de la carga orgánica que causan. Aún hay que mejorar algunos aspectos de la acuicultura.




> La acuicultura es una actividad de reciente implantación en la Comunidad Autónoma de la *Región de Murcia*. Las primeras experiencias en este sector se llevan a cabo a partir de los años ochenta; sin embargo, no es hasta mediados de los años noventa cuando la producción acuícola se desarrolla de un modo exponencial.


Tiene delito que la principal piscifactoría murciana se sitúe en frente de la bahía de Portmán: 




> *La bahía más tóxica del Mediterráneo*
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_4/Tes

----------


## ben-amar

> Tiene delito que la principal piscifactoría murciana se sitúe en frente de la bahía de Portmán:


Sera para que nos vayamos acostumbrando al pescado que comeremos en adelante si no cuidan los caladeros :Frown:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, repetiremos el mensaje de otro hilo:




> Iniciado por ben-amar
> 
> 
> mas acuicultura
> 
> 
> La acuicultura es el camelo del siglo. Se dedican a pescar fuera a los alevines de la especia a criar, y luego arrasan con el alimento que necesitarían los pocos que quedan libres.
> 
> Lo lamentable es que esa es casi la única forma de criarlos, porque son seres carnívoros y su cría en cautividad es problemática.
> ...



Creo que deberíamos apostar mucho más por una acuicultura integrada con la agricultura y la ganadería, como la del enlace a la web de la FAO.

Con todo, cabe decir que los peces de agua dulce o alimentados por hierbajos que crecen sobre la tierra son mucho más pobres en esos nutrientes esenciales que convierten en tan valioso para la alimentación al pescado : \

----------


## ben-amar

> Creo que deberíamos apostar mucho más por una acuicultura integrada con la agricultura y la ganadería, como la del enlace a la web de la FAO.
> 
> Con todo, cabe decir que los peces de agua dulce o alimentados por hierbajos que crecen sobre la tierra son mucho más pobres en esos nutrientes esenciales que convierten en tan valioso para la alimentación al pescado : \


Totalmente de acuerdo, en todo

----------


## ramon

La producción de peces es un tema interesantísimo y por ello agradezco a nuestro moderador arabizante Ben-Amar su encomiable trabajo de documentación. Tras la lectura de los artículos me pregunto si: *¿existe sustituto económicamente viable a la producción de harinas de pescado utilizados en la producción de piensos animales? y ¿en qué medida se aprovechan los desechos del pescado para producir dichas harinas?*. Aprovechar para publicitar los criaderos de pesqueros que hemos desarrollado sobre las milenarias salinas de la Bahía de Cadiz, que acá llamamos "esteros", donde producimos buena parte de las doradas de piscifactorias que se consumen en Madrid, todas del mismo porte (1/2 kg aproximadamente). Invitar a quienes visitan Cádiz a que además del famoso "pescaíto frito" prueben una dorada de éstas a la plancha o mejor aún " a la sal" (sin escamar ni limpiar la tripa y cubiertas de sal gorda y al horno).

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Ramon, para la elaboracion de las harina de pescado se utiliza la cabeza, esqueleto (raspa), cola, escamas, visceras y aletas.
Los mayores productores son Chile y Peru, ahora mismo no te podria decier en que porcentaje ni la cantidad de toneladas que produce cada uno.
Preguntas que en que medida se utilizan los desechos del pescado. Debe entenderse que de todo el pescado que nos llega ya congelado y limpio se utilizan dichos desechos. Estos desechos (materia prima, no lo olvidemos) podrian aumentar en la medida en que aumentase la cantidad que nos llega de pescado ya listo para cocinar.

No se hasta que punto puede ser viable los distintos sucedaneos que hay de la harina de pescado.
En cualquier caso, si buscas en el Google la harina de pescado y los sucedaneos, vas a encontrar bastante informacion.
Un saludo

----------

